# Back problems



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

I broke my L1 vertabrate and when I did I was not allowed to ride. But now as it is healed riding soothes my back pain. Maybe its an excuse for me too lol


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I agree, walking soothes and relaxes the muscles. I have spells where my lower back goes out and I still ride..walking of course. Chiropractors are wonderful, luckily mine has horses and understands the need to ride!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I have scoliosis which equals almost constant pain.. But I find the more often I ride the less pain I have, because I'm sub-consciously using all the muscles. However to ease my pain I w/t/c jump, do dressage etc etc

So yeah, riding does seem to be soothing  just the gear carrying/feed carrying thats painful :lol:


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

The walking motion of a horse mimics the walking motion of a human (when riding). That's why it's used for therapeutic riding for those with developmental problems. It can help build muscles and coordination in those who can't actually walk. 

Granted this isn't you, but it might provide relief because you aren't getting the actual impact of walking while still working those muscles.


----------



## Chiefie (Oct 13, 2008)

I have herniated discs, wedged vertebrae and what not. Neuro-surgeon said 'dont ride!' but physio said- 'keep riding just stop bloody falling off' Sitting trot and any jerky/uneven paces are no good, and I have to be careful (ie dont push myself when I know I'm close to damaging something) but I find riding to be quite therapeutic, and excellent for building/maintaining core muscles.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Riding at a walk shouldn't be all that bad, but I would ask about it. Definitely not faster for a while. My chiro told me last year that riding is absolutely terrible for your back (I found that out the hard way when I twisted a vertebra in my neck. Yeah. Not fun, don't recommend it.)


----------



## MNCOWGIRL (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok this is gonna hopefully not sound too on the personal side and you dont need to respond to this. This is just informative. There are women out there that have upper or lower intense back pain that does not go away. It may be caused by too large of breasts. Some women are overly endowed and the wieght can pull you down. Cause stress on all the back and shoulder muscles. If this is the case you may want to talk to your dr. he/she may know how to help.


----------

